# Paypal payment blocked



## mohityadavx (Apr 27, 2012)

*Paypal Payment*

I am constantly getting this error on a Paypal transaction. I used my uncle's HSBC credit card.

"The card you entered cannot be used for this payment."

Can anyone here make a Paypal payment for me of 57$ I am willing to do bank transfer in advance.Please its a software I desperately want.

Plz hep me out people!


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 27, 2012)

I made a payment by Paypal using a guest account. I got my transaction id also but now eller is saying paypal has hold the funds with them they are doing some investigation. I sent a mail to paypal and they sent back me some FAQ question. Any way to contact them except ISD call.


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2012)

Did you bind your CC to the paypal account...? Was it verified, and was your PAN verified..?
*
//MOD:
Merged both threads.*


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 27, 2012)

asingh said:


> Did you bind your CC to the paypal account...? Was it verified, and was your PAN verified..?
> *
> //MOD:
> Merged both threads.*



I didnt used the account as I dont have an account I simply made the payment as a guest user.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2012)

if you donot use PAN you cannot make payment. Sign up at Paypal with a proper PAN and try


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2012)

For Indian users:

1. Sign up to Paypal with email ID.
2. Give PAN and Address.
3. Bind a CC (only CC). As soon as this is done a test of $1.00 will be deducted from the CC.

You are now eligible to do an outgoing up to USD $500.00.

4. Verify your CC. They do another test deduction of $1.95 and set up a verification process, and the $500.00 out going limit is lifted. 

If you want to receive, you got to set up a bank account, which is a separate process.

(3) and (4) will be refunded to your CC after some time. Just a test.


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 27, 2012)

I dont have a PAN card , neither a credit card and second more important thing is what about the payment I already have made. How to reach Paypal?


asingh said:


> For Indian users:
> 
> 1. Sign up to Paypal with email ID.
> 2. Give PAN and Address.
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry brother. Without a PAN you cannot make a payment AFAIK. You can use your parents PAN too anyways. But without any PAN you cannot.


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2012)

@OP:
Then how you made a payment if there was no account binding...?


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 27, 2012)

asingh said:


> @OP:
> Then how you made a payment if there was no account binding...?



Well i used paypal as gateway see you have the option to buy with your credit card direcly also without logging in an account.


----------



## asingh (Apr 28, 2012)

Which type of card was it that you inputted on the CC. I think India does not allow, this.


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 28, 2012)

asingh said:


> Which type of card was it that you inputted on the CC. I think India does not allow, this.



I used HDFC/HSBC credit card dont remember ( belong to uncle not mine) which but I got the transaction ID so payment is done


----------



## asingh (Apr 28, 2012)

^^
It will get reversed. You cannot in India, without a CC binding to the account.


----------



## montsa007 (May 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Sorry brother. Without a PAN you cannot make a payment AFAIK. You can use your parents PAN too anyways. But without any PAN you cannot.



In that case the PayPal account should be in the parent's name whose PAN card is being utilized.


----------

